Ask HN: Who Regrets Choosing Rust? - DevopsQuestions
======
rvz
For my use-case, I don't regret choosing Rust for my project but I know that
these guys already do:

[0] [http://way-cooler.org/blog/2019/04/29/rewriting-way-
cooler-i...](http://way-cooler.org/blog/2019/04/29/rewriting-way-cooler-
in-c.html)

[1] [https://blogs.dust3d.org/2019/03/13/why-i-rewrote-the-
mesh-g...](https://blogs.dust3d.org/2019/03/13/why-i-rewrote-the-mesh-
generator-of-dust3d-from-rust-to-cplusplus/)

[2] [https://drewdevault.com/2019/03/25/Rust-is-not-a-good-C-
repl...](https://drewdevault.com/2019/03/25/Rust-is-not-a-good-C-
replacement.html)

~~~
steveklabnik
Another interesting link related to this:
[https://wiki.alopex.li/WritingAWaylandCompositorInRust](https://wiki.alopex.li/WritingAWaylandCompositorInRust)

